# Taliban Using Assassinations, Intimidation to Disrupt Old Ways



## The Bread Guy (23 Jul 2010)

Interesting piece from Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty on how the Taliban is "winning" hearts and minds, shared in accordance with the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the _Copyright  Act_:


> Fifty-three-year-old Abdul Ahad Helmandwal is accustomed to being the go-to guy in one of southern Afghanistan's most violent areas.
> 
> From his mud compound in Helmand Province's Nad-e Ali district, the turbaned ethnic Pashtun has for years looked after an extended family whose 110 members -- particularly the young -- were expected to obey him without question.
> 
> ...


----------

